# Tivo T6 ?



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

The Tivo T6 is claimed to be a Roamio Plus .
Is there any other features that may be missing verses a normal Roamio plus?
Are they the same size?
And is there customized favorite lists, so I don't have to have every channel I don't want in the guide?
Thanks


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Same exact hardware and software, only branded for the cableco and the cableco can limit whatever apps they choose (Netflix, etc.) in favor of their own VOD usually available on the T6.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

They do support Netflix that I already confirmed.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Tivo boxes maintain an activated feature list, even on the same software version.

In theory it means, each MSO partner, even each account, could enable or disable a certain feature.

But I would just assume the T6 on your provider would work like the Q did on your provider, if it was not disabled then they probably didn't care enough about it to disable it now.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay great, 
Now I plan on having 2 minis , do they have to be assigned a T6 in order to record, or can they record to both?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Minis need to be assigned a host. You can use the Minis to setup recordings on the host, but they themselves can't record. They don't have any storage. They're strictly streaming devices.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Right I understand that, but I will have 2 T6s.
So each mini, can only record to its assigned host.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Correct. It's essentially an extension of its host.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

And Playlist are accessible from any correct?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yup


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Only one internet connection is required correct? 
Even with 2 Roamios.
I'm thinking about moving them around, but I want to make sure I connect it correctly to the internet.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

damondlt said:


> Only one internet connection is required correct?
> Even with 2 Roamios.
> I'm thinking about moving them around, but I want to make sure I connect it correctly to the internet.


Right. Every internet device in your house connects to your router somehow. They all use the same one internet connection. Don't need any more.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Let me rephrase
I have 2 Roamios and 2 minis, I only need to connect one Roamio to the internet via ethernet. Correct?
Don't they have built in MoCA?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I know the two Minis will work. I'm pretty sure the other Roamio will work also.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

damondlt said:


> Let me rephrase
> I have 2 Roamios and 2 minis, I only need to connect one Roamio to the internet via ethernet. Correct?
> Don't they have built in MoCA?


Assuming the Roamios are 6-tuner, then yes only one needs an ethernet connection. The other 3 devices can connect over moca.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Over Moca from the T6 bridge correct? 
No seperate moca adapter is needed correct?


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

damondlt said:


> Over Moca from the T6 bridge correct?
> No seperate moca adapter is needed correct?


A Roamio Plus or Pro along with the Mini have integrated Moca. No bridge needed. Just connect Ethernet to the Roamio, enable Ethernet+Moca in the Roamio, and Moca in the Minis.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

kokishin said:


> A Roamio Plus or Pro along with the Mini have integrated Moca. No bridge needed. Just connect Ethernet to the Roamio, enable Ethernet+Moca in the Roamio, and Moca in the Minis.


And enable moca in the 2nd Roamio correct? 
Only one Roamio needs eithernet right?
Remember I have 2 Roamio Pluses.

I m just trying to make sure I set this up correctly.

Also POE filter, is that required, because I don't see one.

Where should I be looking for that? In the box on the side of my house?

There is 6 lines coming out of there, so I'm going to assume they are all split in there.
I've read POE should be placed on feed coming into house, but I have 6 coming into the house.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

If your cable company is supplying the TiVo, they will set it up for you. The POE filter would go in front of the splitter in the box. The purpose of the POE is to keep your MOCA signal from feeding out onto the cable system, but a side benefit is that it can improve your local MOCA network performance, so for any installation except FiOS it is a good idea.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

It's all setup, I just wanted to swich some equipment around, and make sure it's all hooked up right.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

any leaked info on which cable companies will be making the move? Please say optimum aka CableVision


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

johnner1999 said:


> any leaked info on which cable companies will be making the move? Please say optimum aka CableVision


HUH? TiVo is offered by a number of small cable providers, as noted on TiVo's website. No larger providers like CableVision offer TiVo.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

So far so good on the T6s.
I thank you guys for all the great advice.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

damondlt said:


> And is there customized favorite lists, so I don't have to have every channel I don't want in the guide?Thanks


Yes, go under settings, channels, channel list, and hit the thumbs up or thumbs down to create your list. Then there is a different setting where you select the channel up/down to only click on FAVORITES instead of every channel.

The retail rate at RCN for two T6's and two mini's is $90/month which is quite a charge just for equipment. RCN is quite liberal with discounts. You may have a different provider.

As was explained to me, the cableCARD activated retail TiVo does not support three features: 1) RCN's VOD or 2) the onscreen guide or 3) Pay per View. But RCN provides that via apps (just like Netflix). So to answer your question there is no difference between the T6 and the Roamio Plus hardware. But if you try and replace the T6's with retail TiVo RCN does not provide those apps, so you will lose those three features.

So to buy that equipment should cost you 2*($400+$500+$150)=$2100. If you are renting the equipment at $90 month that would be a little less than 2 year payback period. But you will lose those features.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

damondlt said:


> And enable moca in the 2nd Roamio correct?
> Only one Roamio needs eithernet right?
> Remember I have 2 Roamio Pluses.
> 
> ...











You should have a filter on your point of entry (middle top) which is very important as your signal could get noise from the street, or you in turn could mess up your neighbors signal. A second filter is optional on the line going to your modem. Think of it as inexpensive insurance against a noisy modem. Then presumably the next two lines would go to your T6's. The last line could go be split with a double split to your minis (or alternatively you could use just CAT-6 with RJ45 connector to the minis).

If your installer has done all the work for you, inside the box, then you must either assume he did it correct, or break open the box. Unlike the phone company, these boxes are not sealed. Some installers don't put on the second filter. If everything is working OK, then don't worry about it. Not all modems are noisy.

My box is very simple inside. The phone line is tied off and the wire is grounded. There is no MoCa filter outside, so I have one inside the house.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

We have a POE filter in the outside box. Nothing near the modem inside.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue ridge charges $19.95 for the first T6 and $25.90 for each addtional T6.
Minis are $6.45 per month each.
I've been hooked up since October and everything works great.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Does the T6 Roamio style remote have an OnDemand button?

Like the CableCo Premieres do.


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Here it is.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

damondlt said:


> Yes


Thanks, can you find a model # under the batteries?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Can you tell if that's an RF remote?

I can't believe there's yet another layout.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

Do cable supplied TiVos cooperate well with retail boxes on the same home net?

Can you transfer/stream shows between them?

Do cable supplied boxes generally allow content to be transferred to PCs?

I ask because TiVo's biggest advantage for me is the ability to change providers and not lose programming. Without that, there's not much point, especially now that TiVo is beginning to drop DVR features in favor of streaming.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joblo said:


> Do cable supplied TiVos cooperate well with retail boxes on the same home net?
> 
> Can you transfer/stream shows between them?
> 
> ...


No they do not... Cable TiVo have independent Media Access Keys then your personally owned retail devices.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

bradleys said:


> No they do not... Cable TiVo have independent Media Access Keys then your personally owned retail devices.


Wow... so basically, it's a cable box.

Do they generally allow transfers to PCs, at least?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joblo said:


> Wow... so basically, it's a cable box.
> 
> Do they generally allow transfers to PCs, at least?


Not sure... I suppose that would be dependent on the cable company


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

bradleys said:


> Not sure... I suppose that would be dependent on the cable company


It works on my T6.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

joblo said:


> Wow... so basically, it's a cable box.
> 
> Do they generally allow transfers to PCs, at least?


No , they are basically a Roamio. 
My T6 runs the same software and updates exactly the same a Normal Roamio. 
Differences are mainly the apps.

Some cable companies allow only certain ones. 
And they make them compatible only with their own equipment to prevent issues that your owned equipment may cause.

If you choose your own system, all the streaming apps will work, But VOD from cable is usually unsupported. 
And cable makes you pay a monthly fee for the Minis.
Which IMO is BS since addtional minis From Tivo cost nothing monthly now.

Damon


----------

